
How I Hacked 40 Websites in 7 minutes - pmontra
https://hackernoon.com/how-i-hacked-40-websites-in-7-minutes-5b4c28bc8824
======
aclifford
Morale question: is just uploading the PHP file in the first place wrong?
Should you have stopped there and contacted them straight away?

